# Hinged tail? What is it a deeper issue?



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

I decided to start an extra topic on this in case anyone else wanted to know.

So my bird Tundra I noticed has a tail that points downwards and almost humps upwards right before the tail. After trying to google it it seems it's something called hinged tail. Some people say if they have trimmed wings the tail might point downwards to balance better. Some say it's a genetic factor. Which is it?

As far as hinged tail, anything else about this people should know to get checked out? Can it point to anything else amiss?

* Edit: I found a site saying it 'could' be genetic. Although his straightens out when he walks. I'll have to see if bent while on other perches. If so, is it ok to breed him in the future with this problem? I was really hoping to (and yes as discussed previously on here, this is a year away and I'm researching heavily the topic  )

Thanks

Tundra

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Compared to Tiki

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

He looks fine to me, but I'm not an expert.

He's just a baby. Perhaps he'll grow out of it.

He's cute!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hinged tail*

This is a habit that breeders of English show budgies discourage because it is contra to the proper conformation of a Champion show budgie. If you catch it early enough you can train a budgie to hold the tail at a proper angle but unless you are planning to Show such a bird it is not a serious issue. Show budgies are supposed to sit tall and straight on the perch with the tail at a slight smooth angle. The hinge is considered a fault, but many companion Budgies are healthy and have the fault but live long happy lives. Not to worry.This pretty little budgie should have many happy, playful years in the future.
:yellow face: Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Interesting topic! I had a budgie that had a tail like that (Lemony).. but I didn't even know it had a name. I just thought some budgies were like that... shows you what I know. Thanks for bringing it up and for your reply, Jo Ann. I just learned something. Hmm. :ranger:


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

That's so interesting Jo Ann! Thank you for your reply! Good to know


----------

